# Jubilation!!!!!!!!!!!! Eggs!!!!



## loz (Jan 18, 2005)

Well i have had some bad attempts at spawning plent y of action but the eggs always got eaten,. well my old male died so i bought a new stunning pink and blue male!! he made a bubble nest within twenty four hours and spawned in a day he has since been turning his eggs repairing the nest and giving me great hope for some babies finally!!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratz on the spawn. I hope your ready for the work ahead of you.


----------



## natt2543 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well done. Good work and enjoy with colorful of them. :king:


----------



## Lisas_lair (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations!  Do you have anything ready to feed the tiny fry when they hatch out yet? Good luck with them 

ken


----------



## kideafish (Jan 20, 2005)

Be prepared for disappointment also, sorry. 

It can be hard work feeding and keeping them after the 'free swimming' stage.

Try and culture some Microworm, this is the best food for them and Baby brineshrimp. 

I wish you all the luck, there is nothing better than watching your hard work pay off and some stunning colours coming out of your brood.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a culture of Vinger Eels if you can. They are a great first food for Bettas because they stay alive in Freshwater and they swim at all levels in the tank. Good luck with your spawn


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

congrat you. now after 4 days you can feed them the friority meal. But i usually feed them hard boiled eggs yolk.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Hard boiled eggs yolk work as a first food, but they are very easy to over feed and can pollute a tank fast. I like VE as a first food, but raise most of my spawns on BBS as a first food because they are the easiest food to culture. I keep 2 VE cultures going for lines that throw smaller fry like Melanos.


RC


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

RC, Are melanos slow growers like opaques? My melanos seem to be taking forever. I'm thinking they are stunted. Been 6 months and still not full size.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I have found Melanos can be very slow growers, but at 6 months you should have adult size fish. I can normally breed fish at 3-4 months, but with melano I normally plan on 6 months. I have 3 spawns from from my double blacks and they all seem to grow at a normal rate. 


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

any food will do it but i uses yolk because i raises game bird and pigeon. All you have is all the food. No need to buy any other food unless you want them trained.


----------

